# accessible toilets required?



## Robert (Jul 19, 2020)

Fire rebuild in CA. Do the toilets in a gym locker room need to be accessible if there is a separate accessible bathroom located 15' away? Also, do I need to use the new 5'-6" turning circle requirement or is this 5' since it's a rebuild of an existing structure? Thanks.


----------



## RLGA (Jul 19, 2020)

Does the person have to leave the locker room to use the restroom?


----------



## e hilton (Jul 19, 2020)

Whats this about a 66” radius?


----------



## steveray (Jul 20, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Whats this about a 66” radius?



2017 ANSI 117...


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2020)

Robert said:


> Fire rebuild in CA. Do the toilets in a gym locker room need to be accessible if there is a separate accessible bathroom located 15' away? Also, do I need to use the new 5'-6" turning circle requirement or is this 5' since it's a rebuild of an existing structure? Thanks.



ALL new restrooms shall be fully compliant

You need to ask the AHJ if they will accept the *CBC 11B-202.4 unreasonable hardship *or  *CBC 11B-103 Equivalent Facilitation* in order not to make the restroom fully *compliant. *
regarding the 66-inches:

11B-304.3.1 Circular Space: The turning space shall be a space of 60 inches diameter minimum. The space shall be permitted to include knee and toe clearance complying with Section 11B-306
the 66-inch is not the turning radius, it is the _the clearance at the water closet is 66 inches minimum measured perpendicular from the rear wall._



*Ansi-117.1-2017 is not required at this time in CA*
​


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 20, 2020)

CA-CBC does not acknowledge ANSI last I checked.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> CA-CBC does not acknowledge ANSI last I checked.


It does acknowledge ANSI, American National Standards Institute, but not ANSI 117.1.


----------



## Yikes (Jul 20, 2020)

Editorial: So happy that we are sticking with 60" in California and not enlarging to 67", just to satisfy poor scooter designs.


----------



## Robert (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks all. RLGA, yes the person would have to leave the locker room to use the accessible bathroom. I don't like the idea of that inconvenience. Mark it sounds like a question for the AHJ like you mentioned. This is a private tennis club....so I don't think that makes a difference with accessibility.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2020)

Robert said:


> This is a private tennis club....so I don't think that makes a difference with accessibility.


It does with ADA it does not with CA.
Under ADA there are exemptions for private clubs.


----------



## michael2020 (Jul 27, 2020)

all new toilet rooms shall be fully in compliance. unless it's clustered, only 50% need to be accessible.


----------

